# Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8 VR Delayed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 21, 2015)

```
<p>Nikon has announced that the brand new 24-70mm f/2.8 VR which was slated to start shipping on August 27, 2015 has been delayed until October 2015.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">F Mount Lens/FX Format</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aperture Range: f/2.8 to f/22</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">ASP/ED, AS, ED, and HRI Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Nano Crystal & Super Integrated Coating</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Fluorine Coated Front and Rear Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Silent Wave Motor AF System</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Vibration Reduction Image Stabilization</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Internal Focus, Manual Focus Override</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Electromagnetic Diaphragm Mechanism</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm</li>
</ul>
```


----------

